# Custom Cast Blank



## EBorraga (Jul 9, 2017)

I had a member cut this image out for me. Once I got the blank, I filled with PR. It's Ky Blue, as the image is the Ky Logo (Unbridles Spirit). Can't wait to see the final product. 

Comments accepted and appreciated


----------



## thewishman (Jul 9, 2017)

That's gorgeous!!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 9, 2017)

That's one nice blank. Look forward to seeing the pen.


----------



## magpens (Jul 9, 2017)

Whoa !!!!! . That's nice !!!! . Are there two horse heads on it on opposite sides ?


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 9, 2017)

magpens said:


> Whoa !!!!! . That's nice !!!! . Are there two horse heads on it on opposite sides ?



Yes,opposite sides


----------



## Woodchipper (Jul 9, 2017)

Nice.  Looks like the Ford Mustang logo I see on their cars.


----------



## mark james (Jul 9, 2017)

Very nice!  My cell phone has crappy photo abilities, so this looks much better.

The finished pen should be great.


----------

